# E61 brew lever stiff (notchy) when machine is hot



## HizerKite (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi all, I have an old Izzo Alex (mk 2 I think) that I restored and rebuilt a couple of years ago. I stripped and serviced the E61 group including replacing all the usual valves etc.

Ever since the rebuild, the brew lever feels a little notchy when lifting from the 'neutral' or exhaust (down) position to the brew (up) position.

I have dismantled and re lubricated all the valves using the correct food safe silicone but this has not helped

It's not a major problem and only happens when the machine is hot, almost feels like it's due to water pressure but it does make the machine feel a little less satisfying to use.

Has been like this for 2 years and I thought would loosen up but hasn't yet.

Any ideas?

regards & merry xmas

Richard


----------



## simonp (Nov 18, 2014)

Looks like you've done all the usual things already. They are kinda notchy/positive though to some extent. When I rebuilt mine I was surprised how positive the steps were, I guess I had grown used to the sloppy feel of the worn parts, could that be the case here?

Other than that are you certain you got the right bits, I know there are some variants in the E61 group valve parts which I had to be careful of when I rebuilt my Isomac machine. I would have though that it would not function correctly if this were the case though.


----------



## HizerKite (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi and thanks for the reply, good point re the right bits but I got them from the Izzo dealer who are very good and am pretty sure they are correct. Will take it to bits again during the xmas break and see if can get it to be a little smoother. As said, it's not a major problem as the machine works perfectly but is strange that the lever is so smoother when cold, almost as if something is expanding. It does sometimes feel like I am releasing pressure when first moving the handle so will investigate further.

Richard



simonp said:


> Looks like you've done all the usual things already. They are kinda notchy/positive though to some extent. When I rebuilt mine I was surprised how positive the steps were, I guess I had grown used to the sloppy feel of the worn parts, could that be the case here?
> 
> Other than that are you certain you got the right bits, I know there are some variants in the E61 group valve parts which I had to be careful of when I rebuilt my Isomac machine. I would have though that it would not function correctly if this were the case though.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Remove the lever complete by undoing the nut closest to the E 61 head, try rotating the lever while holding the tubular section This is to determine if it is tight on the shank where the seals are compressed inside.

Check where the triangular valve stem slides in the E61 ,sometimes they can be tight.If you have the old parts, compare to see if there is a slight difference in stem length.

Check for buildup on valve stems


----------



## Slickster514 (Dec 11, 2016)

I realize that this is an old thread,

but has it been resolved? I'm having the same issue.... on a Rocket Giotto machine



HizerKite said:


> Hi all, I have an old Izzo Alex (mk 2 I think) that I restored and rebuilt a couple of years ago. I stripped and serviced the E61 group including replacing all the usual valves etc.
> 
> Ever since the rebuild, the brew lever feels a little notchy when lifting from the 'neutral' or exhaust (down) position to the brew (up) position.
> 
> ...


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Has the machine been flushed with detergent (Pulycaff or similar), as this removes the lubrication from the cam and make it feel notchy.

Have you fitted new valves ? These can sometimes be slightly tight from manufacture. If this is the case a light rub on some fine wet&dry paper can ease them. Also new valves can have very square ends and these can feel notchy on the cam.

Is the cam spindle tight in the housing= may need cleaning and lubricating + the seals.


----------

